# Combos for solo skill training



## amateur (Mar 14, 2019)

Recommend yours or evaluate mine...

-Jab/cross
-Slip/uppercut
-Slip/hook
-Parry/parry/palm heel strike
-Roundhouse kick/side kick
-Roundhouse kick/spinning crescent kick
-Jab (step)/cross (cover step)/tornado kick


----------



## jobo (Mar 14, 2019)

amateur said:


> Recommend yours or evaluate mine...
> 
> -Jab/cross
> -Slip/uppercut
> ...


head butt ?


----------



## Danny T (Mar 16, 2019)

Elbows, knees, footwork, level changes, penetration stepping with shooting.


----------



## Buka (Mar 16, 2019)

amateur said:


> Recommend yours or evaluate mine...
> 
> -Jab/cross
> -Slip/uppercut
> ...



Solo skill training...are we talking just as a workout by ourselves, as fun and Martial exercise - or both a workout by ourselves and applying the combos to sparring within your group?


----------

